# GRUB Debian 4.0 - System starten



## KappRa (25. August 2007)

Hallo,

habe soeben Debian 4.0 auf nem alten Rechner installiert. Installation ist ohne Fehler verlaufen - Grub habe ich auf die erste Partition meiner Festplatte geschrieben, die unter /boot gemountet ist.
Nach dem Neustart stehe ich nur vor einem Grub-Prompt. Wenn ich nun boot eingeben, sag er mir, dass ich zuerst den Kernel laden soll.
Wenn ich nun nach dem Kernel suche 
	
	
	



```
find /boot/vmlinuz
```
 bringt er Error 15 und sagt, dass er die Datei nicht finden kann.

Wie schaffe ichs es nun mein System zu starten. Bei Debian 3.0 hatte ich bei Grub eine Art grafische Oberfläche wo ich den Kernel auswählen konnte.
Aber so,... keine Ahnung, wie ich da mein System starte.


----------

